# The Murder Of My Sweet photoshoot (with video!)



## Rabieshund (Jul 12, 2009)

Here I am again with another shoot.. This time it's a band called The Murder Of My Sweet that will release their debut album worldwide soon. We had two makeup artists, one stylist from Filippa K, one hair stylist from Maria Nila, me pressing the button on the camera and my assistant doing what I told him to do.

Video from the shoot (in swedish but with english subtitles): 




If the video does not load then it means the youtube server is down for maintenance. Try again later! 

Some of the photos:
































Both the band and record label loved the photos so it was fun.  I am pretty satisfied as well. Hope you likeeemmm


----------



## christm (Jul 12, 2009)

Some amazing photos - wow !


----------



## Paparoksguitar (Jul 12, 2009)

sick shots martin. loving the ferris wheel behind the girl too. Good shots.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent work Martin!


----------



## rubbertree (Jul 12, 2009)

excellent Martin!
so cool to see you at work!


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 12, 2009)

That was a very interesting video and some amazing shots.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys.. Really appreciate it!


----------



## Cero21 (Jul 13, 2009)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 13, 2009)

As always... :hail:


----------



## bigboi3 (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jul 13, 2009)

Stunning Shots! Excellent Work!


----------



## Restomage (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't even begin to imagine how these shots are done. Great work.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool beans. *picks apart lighting set-ups with his brain*

Question: How are you masking-in those backgrounds?

Oh, and thanks for putting this up. This music is right down my alley. It's similar to Holopainen's work with Nightwish, or Jansen's work with Epica. (And the best thing about both is that they pay attention to composers like Hanz Zimmer and John Williams. I have lots of respect for those musicians.) And I'm damned happy to see the full western orchestra being used more and more in popular music. Funny that the orchestra is still a mainstay of music after centuries.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks people!

musicaleCA: Well, it's hard to say exactly. There is a lot of smudge tool on layer masks involved. I use a wacom for small areas like hair. I think that's my "secret"..


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 14, 2009)

Well you're certainly using the smudge tool effectively. I'm not too comfy with it myself, but that'll hopefully come with time. I have a Wacom too, and use it for pretty much everything now; they're pretty fantastic.


----------



## rub (Jul 14, 2009)

Amazing as always!


----------



## Rabieshund (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't use my wacom very much actually. I'm left handed and uses A LOT of shortcuts on the keyboard so if I'm using it I have to lay down the pencil everytime I'm about to use the keyboard.. So I go with the mouse most of the time. I use the wacom for hairs and stuff that are impossible to do with the mouse. 

rub: Thanks!


----------



## platano (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice images, remind of the poster for the movie "Twilight" similar or maybe identical lighting but just with different PP.  Good job bro.


----------

